# Beware the Jolly Old Man!!!!!



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*What's that?









An old man with a beard huh?









Really, down your chimney?









He's gonna eat my cookies?









AND my milk?









I must join forces with the brave ones!









Hey Guys! Wake up! Would ya? This is serious!









Oh no! I think someone must have spiked the woofnog!









Never Fear! Obadiah is Here to Save the Day!









Hey sexy, wanna go out for a drink after I conquer the fat guy?







*


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Too Funny ! Love them !


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Hahaha great captions!! Who is that black pup?? And what an intense stare he has....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures....Is the lab your too?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Obi is the black lab, he belongs to my neice. Right now she is fostering 3 puppies all under the age of 2 months so Mr Obi needed a break to play with the big dawgs.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures, cute captions and beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That was adorable!! What kind of camera do you have???


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

AWESOME!! Love all the pictures and your captions.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> That was adorable!! What kind of camera do you have???


It's just a Canon Powershot A650 is but I do love it and the vari-angled view finder.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely darling! I am glad for the protection for J and J.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Those are hilarious! I love how big his eyes are, like he's surprised by something. And all the while Jazz and Jules are just snoozing away  Are they really both asleep or did you teach them to lay like that and close their eyes?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love the pictures and captions!
Black dogs with dark eyes are really hard to paint or photograph, but Obi's eyes are INTENSE and gorgeous.
Looks like you are the only one playing with him right now............ and it looks like fun. Great, crisp pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job MJ. Your posts never fail to bring a smile. Obi really does looks like he has the weight of the world on his shoulders. What kind of glue do you use to keep those hats on? :


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Very Cute! Obi really has that look down dosen't he! J n J just slweeping the day n night dawai...Too Funny!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Those are hilarious! I love how big his eyes are, like he's surprised by something. And all the while Jazz and Jules are just snoozing away  Are they really both asleep or did you teach them to lay like that and close their eyes?


Not asleep BUT totally bored, LOL!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Not asleep BUT totally bored, LOL!!!


Hehe I guess they're used to you dressing them up and taking their pictures


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Hehe I guess they're used to you dressing them up and taking their pictures


That's what I'm thinking, LOL!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL. Very cute.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some awesome pictures. Obi is so handsome in the santa hat. I think he will take care of the big guy if he tries to steal his cookies and milk. You did a great job on the pictures and captions as usual. J&J dont look to nervous about Santa.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TOO, TOO cute. Obi is adorable! (Of course J&J are also)


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Look at those eyes! Love Obi's expression! Great pics and captions!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I had to come back and look at these again. That second picture just cracks me up!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Great pictures, love the captions, too! Obi's shimmering coat and brown eyes...beautiful!! I love J & J's ho-hum look! too cute!

~Jackie


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Love the pictures and captions. Too funny! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Obi is gorgeous!!!! I must have missed it...is he a foster or is he your dog?


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Obi is gorgeous!!!! I must have missed it...is he a foster or is he your dog?


Just watching Obi for my niece for a couple days.

Thanks so much for the compliements you guys!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

yep - just as funny the second, third, fourth time around. I know - I checked!


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

OMG! Too funny, love the captions!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I just love the updates of the ongoing saga!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Absolutely adorable. I can't believe how relaxed your dogs are with those hats on their heads.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

That was halarious! I took some picks with Tessa with a santa hat on Ièll post them tomarrow or Thursday.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh ho ho ho. That really...really got me smiling. Great story!!. Obi has such a wonderful concerned look!!

J & J are gonna have to liven up some or Obi is just going to steel the show!


----------

